# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  طرح اسئلة

## معاذ ملحم

السلام عليكم

خطر على بالي موضوع:

انه الشخص الاول يحط سؤال 
و الشخص التاني يجاوب على السؤال وكمان يحط سؤال للي بعده 

والثالث يجواب على سؤال اللي قبله ويحط سؤال للي بعده 

ملاجظة :
الاسئلة غير محددة(( اكتب اي سؤال بيخطر على بالك ))


ش رأيكم بالموضوع ..؟؟
 :SnipeR (51):   :Icon31:   :SnipeR (51):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا بدي ابداء بالسؤال

السؤال الاول :
من هو افضل شخص بالمنتدى حسب رأيك...؟

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> انا بدي ابداء بالسؤال
> 
> السؤال الاول :
> من هو افضل شخص بالمنتدى حسب رأيك...؟



ايمن :Smile:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

سؤالي : اشي تضايقت منه بالمنتدى؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انه عندما ادرج صورة لا تظهر 

وشكرا الك يا  معاذ القرعان 



سؤالي :

ما هو الموضوع اللذي اثار اهتمامك ...؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

سؤال جديد :

ما هو المنتدى او  الموضوع اللذي لا توجد فيه مشاركات كثيرة ( مشاركاته قليله )

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

موضوع ممتاز بس ياريت يتم نقله لمنتدى الحانه مشكور معاذ

----------


## coconut

موضوع ممتاز بس ياريت يتم نقله لمنتدى الحانه مشكور معاذ>>> كان هذا سؤال مها 

 :Db465236ff: و أنا ما عنديش إجابة 

فكرة  حلوة معاذ 

و سؤالي لماذا تم تغير استايل المنتدى ؟

لأن الأول كان أحلى  :Bl (14):

----------


## Memo

و سؤالي لماذا تم تغير استايل المنتدى ؟

لأن الأول كان أحلى  :Bl (14): [/QUOTE]



للخروج من باب الروتين 

والتغيير حلو ؟؟؟؟؟

سؤالي .............. من هو انشط عضو في المنتدى ؟؟؟؟ عضو وليس مشرف !

----------


## الاء

انا انشط عضوه 
ههههه


مين اكتر عضو كسول بلمنتدى؟؟

----------


## M7MD

> انا انشط عضوه 
> ههههه
> 
> 
> مين اكتر عضو كسول بلمنتدى؟؟


أنا

hehehe

----------


## الاء

> أنا
> 
> hehehe




 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## M7MD

> 


انت هون ؟؟

انا بحكي وين مختفية

----------


## الاء

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## M7MD

> 


يعني بدك تتخبي

بشوفك عجبك الموضوع  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الاء

:SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): :SnipeR (19 :SnipeR (19):

----------


## M7MD

> :SnipeR (19


طيب وين الؤال اللي بدك تطرحيه ؟؟

أنا طرحتة أرضا على رأي محمد المعيدي

----------


## الاء

وين حاب تطلع بلعيد؟؟

----------


## M7MD

> وين حاب تطلع بلعيد؟؟


المفروض أنزل على لبنان 

بس الله وكيلك ما زبطت معي

اللي كنت بدي انزل عليهم زعلتهم 

لهيك ما رح اطلع من البيت

----------


## الاء

> المفروض أنزل على لبنان 
> 
> بس الله وكيلك ما زبطت معي
> 
> اللي كنت بدي انزل عليهم زعلتهم 
> 
> لهيك ما رح اطلع من البيت



 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  


((  مسكين  حدا بزعل صحابه بلعيد ))


وين سؤالك ؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا بشكركم جميعا 

وسؤاليي للبعدي

هل قبلت رأس و يدي والديك الغاليين 

ام انك سلمت عليهم مجرد سلام عابر ....؟؟

----------


## الاء

> انا بشكركم جميعا 
> 
> وسؤاليي للبعدي
> 
> هل قبلت رأس و يدي والديك الغاليين 
> 
> ام انك سلمت عليهم مجرد سلام عابر ....؟؟




انا قبلت ايد بابا وماما

----------


## M7MD

> ((  مسكين  حدا بزعل صحابه بلعيد ))
> 
> 
> وين سؤالك ؟؟


انا 

شو بدي أعمل

انت الكبيرة في البيت ؟

----------


## الاء

مين اتغدا ؟؟

هههههههه

----------


## الاء

> انا 
> 
> شو بدي أعمل
> 
> انت الكبيرة في البيت ؟



يس انا الكبيره

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> مين اتغدا ؟؟
> 
> هههههههه


مش قاااااااادر اتغدا

مين صلى العيد

----------


## الاء

> مش قاااااااادر اتغدا
> 
> مين صلى العيد



اكيد لأن من الصبح وانت توكل


انا راحت عليه نومه ما صليت



مين اول شخص عيدت عليه ؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا صليت العيد بالمسجد والحمد لله 

واول شخص عيدت عليه هوه والدي 

سلمت عليه

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> اكيد لأن من الصبح وانت توكل
> 
> 
> انا راحت عليه نومه ما صليت
> 
> 
> 
> مين اول شخص عيدت عليه ؟؟


ههههههههههههههههههههه

الله يسامحك والله ما اكلت غير 18 حبة معمول
و11 حبة شكلاته...
و32 فنجان قهوة ..

بس

 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :Db465236ff: 

لا بمزح لسه ما اكلت شي.....


اول واحد امي ابوي عالتفلون....


كم جمعت عيدية :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الاء

30 دينار بس
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


مين لابس اواعي العيد وقاعد ؟؟

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> 30 دينار بس
> 
> 
> 
> مين لابس اواعي العيد وقاعد ؟؟


ههههههههههههههه
والله اصلا ما شريت شي للعيد.....
عادي اي لبسة ,,,


شو افطرت اليوم......وخاصة احمد الزعبي :Db465236ff: 
والاء..

----------


## M7MD

> 30 دينار بس
> 
> 
> 
> مين لابس اواعي العيد وقاعد ؟؟


انا لابس البجاما

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## الاء

ههههههه  ليش يعني خاصه

افطرت قهوووه وشوكلاته



شو امنيتك بهاد اليوم ؟؟

----------


## M7MD

> ههههههههههههههه
> والله اصلا ما شريت شي للعيد.....
> عادي اي لبسة ,,,
> 
> 
> شو افطرت اليوم......وخاصة احمد الزعبي
> والاء..


الاء صايمه و الزعبي بحضر بالعيد

شو أكتر شي ما بتحبوه بالعيد ؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا بتمنى اني اخلص من الزباين بأي طريقه لاني مندوش منهم

----------


## الاء

> الاء صايمه و الزعبي بحضر بالعيد
> 
> شو أكتر شي ما بتحبوه بالعيد ؟؟



ما بحب اطلع (( بس بطر اني اطلع ))

!!!!

----------


## M7MD

> ههههههه  ليش يعني خاصه
> 
> افطرت قهوووه وشوكلاته
> 
> 
> 
> شو امنيتك بهاد اليوم ؟؟


امنتي أنزل لبنان

مين حاب يطلع من البيت ؟

----------


## الاء

> انا بتمنى اني اخلص من الزباين بأي طريقه لاني مندوش منهم


سكر المحل واطلع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

من مين اول مسج وصلك

----------


## M7MD

> ما بحب اطلع (( بس بطر اني اطلع ))
> 
> !!!!


متلي

شو الأشي الل ممكن يخليكي تعصبي بالبيت ؟

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> ههههههه  ليش يعني خاصه
> 
> افطرت قهوووه وشوكلاته
> 
> 
> 
> شو امنيتك بهاد اليوم ؟؟


والله سؤالك صعب ...
امنياتي كتاار.........
بس الاهم اضلني مبسوط ورتاح...
خاصة احمد الزعبي ..لأنو بعرف ليش بس شكلو مش داخل عالهصفحة.......


مين صلى الصبح

----------


## الاء

من صاحبتي

مين الشخص الي حابه يكون معك بلعيد ؟؟

----------


## الاء

> متلي
> 
> شو الأشي الل ممكن يخليكي تعصبي بالبيت ؟


اخواني الاتنين  ((  بنرفزوني كتيرر )))

----------


## M7MD

> من مين اول مسج وصلك


من صاحبي حسام

مين بستنى بمسج من حدا؟؟ متلي  :Eh S(2):

----------


## M7MD

> من صاحبتي
> 
> مين الشخص الي حابه يكون معك بلعيد ؟؟


my soul for sure ...

مين الشخص اللي ممكن ترتاحوا معه؟؟ صديق و لا قريب؟

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> من صاحبتي
> 
> مين الشخص الي حابه يكون معك بلعيد ؟؟


مش عارف بس كل اللي بحبهم ..
وماحد لهلأ معي بالعيد... :Eh S(2): 



مين جاي عبالو يقدم لعطوفتي برقيات تهنئة بمانسبة العيد :Db465236ff:

----------


## M7MD

> والله سؤالك صعب ...
> امنياتي كتاار.........
> بس الاهم اضلني مبسوط ورتاح...
> خاصة احمد الزعبي ..لأنو بعرف ليش بس شكلو مش داخل عالهصفحة.......
> 
> 
> مين صلى الصبح


انا دايما بصلي الصبح بالمسجد الحمد لله

مين بصلي قيام الليل؟

----------


## M7MD

> مش عارف بس كل اللي بحبهم ..
> وماحد لهلأ معي بالعيد...
> 
> 
> 
> مين جاي عبالو يقدم لعطوفتي برقيات تهنئة بمانسبة العيد


انا متلك

ولا حدا من اللي بحبهم جنبي  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

انا ما بدي ابعتلك

خليها بنفسك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مين ساكن بأيدون متلي 

او يحكي وين ساكن

----------


## M7MD

> مين ساكن بأيدون متلي 
> 
> او يحكي وين ساكن


انا 

مين بدوه يرحل عن أربــد لمكان تاني؟ و ين ؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كل واحد يحكي وين ساكن

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> مين ساكن بأيدون متلي 
> 
> او يحكي وين ساكن


انا ساكن بالبيت

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا ساكن بالمنزل

----------


## M7MD

> انا ساكن بالمنزل


يعني انت بتنام و أنت ماشي

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا 

الله يكون بعوني على هاليوم

----------

